# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Testing the new DELTA suppressor at 534 yards

## ARVOindustries

Hi Team,
I thought I would share last Friday test on the 7MMRemMag with the new DELTA suppressor:

We went to a local range (read private farmers long paddock.)

We thru down 3 shot groups at 100Y for testing: 
with the existing muzzle brake, 
and then the comparison with the DELTA.

Using hand loads with Accubonds, we pretty much the same grouping, with the Delta showing approx 2" low.  Speeds thru the suppressor were up 30fps on the muzzle brake speeds.

Then we rocked out to 534 yards. to see if the suppressor wanted to play the longer game.

Images below show the result at 534 yards. 5 shot group inside of 5".

Pretty happy with these results.

----------


## HUNTY

is there a photo of one? what are they made of? weight, price and is there a web site that I can view,
cheers hunty

----------


## kokako

Are they the ones that Pete Lincoln is selling? (Roedale Precision)

----------


## ARVOindustries

ARVO industries is a New Zealand company and we design and build suppressors in Christchurch NZ.

Our suppressors are made form European imported aircraft grade super alloys, ("duralium" as some are marketing)

Weight 335gms, 7" overall length, 5" muzzle forward, 2" over barrel, with dual point of contact via a rear bush.

Price NZD399 inc gst 

Price of fitting not included.

Please see photos attached, the last photo has a 300WinMag round next for scale.

Suitable for cal 308. to 300WinMag in standard calibres, and safe loads!

Website not yet live, but you can find us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/ArvoIndustries?fref=ts

We will be at the Tahr show, and the Sika show 2013.

Happy hunting..

----------


## Wildman

Nice product.

You might want to consider:
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...vertising-623/

----------


## ARVOindustries

Yep on to it. Just awaiting a response.

----------


## Frosty

Look not to bad, you couldn't put any photos up just of a stock standard side-on view fitted to a rifle? What thread options are available?

----------


## ARVOindustries

Here is one of it mounted on the testfire rifle.

----------


## kokako

> ARVO industries is a New Zealand company and we design and build suppressors in Christchurch NZ.
> 
> Our suppressors are made form European imported aircraft grade super alloys, ("duralium" as some are marketing)
> 
> Weight 335gms, 7" overall length, 5" muzzle forward, 2" over barrel, with dual point of contact via a rear bush.
> 
> Price NZD399 inc gst 
> 
> Price of fitting not included.
> ...


You might want to change the name. Roedale Precision has been making DELTA suppressor's for the past five years or so.

Roedale Precision - Sound Supressors / Moderators

----------


## Proudkiwi

The chances of Pete doing anything about it are about as good as him actually doing something he says he's going to on time without some long ass, lame ass excuse. Ie non existant  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Alpha! A's better no guy wants the d haha

----------


## kokako

> The chances of Pete doing anything about it are about as good as him actually doing something he says he's going to on time without some long ass, lame ass excuse. Ie non existant


I guess that will be up to Pete.

----------


## Neckshot

> Hi Team,
> I thought I would share last Friday test on the 7MMRemMag with the new DELTA suppressor:
> 
> We went to a local range (read private farmers long paddock.)
> 
> We thru down 3 shot groups at 100Y for testing: 
> with the existing muzzle brake, 
> and then the comparison with the DELTA.
> 
> ...


Im courious.....how come the suppressor speeds were higher than the muzzle brake but were shooting 2" lower?.warm /cold barrel? for which one?.or have I just read this info wrong.

----------


## 7mmsaum

The suppressors jetting effect elevates projectile velocity.

And a suppressor fitted alters barrel harmonics, thus altering poi. Its not always as simple as a suppressors weight 'drooping' the barrel.

----------


## R93

More weight in the supp causeing muzzle droop (shoots lower) 
Almost have added barrel length with a supp sometimes leading to an increase in velocity. Not always the case for every rifle for both scenarios though.

----------


## Neckshot

> The suppressors jetting effect elevates projectile velocity.
> 
> And a suppressor fitted alters barrel harmonics, thus altering poi. Its not always as simple as a suppressors weight 'drooping' the barrel.


Ok thanks good info.is this the case for most/all supressors?.so by simple fitting a suppressor youll gain a small amount of velocity but will always drop lower? with out tunning rounds.

----------


## Neckshot

> More weight in the supp causeing muzzle droop (shoots lower) 
> Almost have added barrel length with a supp sometimes leading to an increase in velocity. Not always the case for every rifle for both scenarios though.


so this is a diff reason for these increases and dropping?,than 7mmsaum's explanation

----------


## Toby

Its funny aye, you'd think the speed would either rise it or at least keep it level

----------


## 7mmsaum

In most cases its true but not an absolute rule, the sheer variation of rifles and their physical dimensions, particularly when barrels are concerned,  means you can get a variation in results from fitting a suppressor.

Probably the only constant is it will be quieter.

----------


## Neckshot

> In most cases its true but not an absolute rule, the sheer variation of rifles and their physical dimensions, particularly when barrels are concerned,  means you can get a variation in results from fitting a suppressor.
> 
> Probably the only constant is it will be quieter.


Im curiouse as to how one would go on the AI.they seam to be getting popular with some really good shooters these days.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have one here you can try neckshot.

----------


## Neckshot

> I have one here you can try neckshot.


book me in for a trial then! :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> book me in for a trial then!


And if you like it I have one you can buy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> And if you like it I have one you can buy


Good.  Stay in touch with neckshot.

----------


## R93

> so this is a diff reason for these increases and dropping?,than 7mmsaum's explanation


Yeah. Na. Pretty much said the same thing. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah. Na. Pretty much said the same thing.


worded alittle diff though :Grin: .......don't you have one on your 260AI?

----------


## R93

> worded alittle diff though.......don't you have one on your 260AI?


Yeah I have. I only really use it for load testing and such. I carry it in my daybag if I need it for a particular shot. I am lucky with mine as I have no MPI shift with it on or off. No notable, velocity increase or decrease either.

----------


## Neckshot

> Yeah I have. I only really use it for load testing and such. I carry it in my daybag if I need it for a particular shot. I am lucky with mine as I have no MPI shift with it on or off. No notable, velocity increase or decrease either.


particular shot?

----------


## R93

One where I am worried about the recoil causing me to loose my sight picture. LR generally.

----------


## HUNTY

> ARVO industries is a New Zealand company and we design and build suppressors in Christchurch NZ.
> 
> Our suppressors are made form European imported aircraft grade super alloys, ("duralium" as some are marketing)
> 
> Weight 335gms, 7" overall length, 5" muzzle forward, 2" over barrel, with dual point of contact via a rear bush.
> 
> Price NZD399 inc gst 
> 
> Price of fitting not included.
> ...


Mate, real hunters don't use fakebook

----------


## Toby

> Mate, real hunters don't use fakebook


Guess I'm a fake hunter then

----------


## HUNTY

> Guess I'm a fake hunter then


Don't take it personally Toby, just can't stand facebook where everyone knows everyone elses business,
not everyone has or wants a facebook page, and I hate it when firms advertise and say look it up on our face book page.
much prefer a web site

----------


## Toby

> Don't take it personally Toby, just can't stand facebook where everyone knows everyone elses business,
> not everyone has or wants a facebook page, and I hate it when firms advertise and say look it up on our face book page.
> much prefer a web site


I can understand that.

----------


## ARVOindustries

I agree Hunty.
 Just having IT problems with actual website. But am told it "should" all be up and running next week.  Will keep ya posted.
Regards,
Nick

----------


## tui_man2

Received one of these little units yesterday an spoke with him on the phone tonight.

First impressions are very good, very well made unit that comes nicely packaged an finished, bit ups for first impressions.  :Cool: 

The delta is now hanging off a 6.5 ready for some pops

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Interested, what is the diameter and what threads are available ? Would possible use it on a Sako A7 in .270 WIN - factory barrel. Thanks.

----------


## ARVOindustries

I have one on my A7. Threads for Delta standard M14-1. 

Can do M15-1 M16-1, 1/2 UNF, 5/8 UNF.

But only M14 in store at present.

----------


## gimp

What else ya got?

----------


## ARVOindustries

We have:

Alpha <rim fire 22LR> 51grams. .17 and 22 Mag to follow.

Bravo .204 to .243 cal. 240 grams. 5" short. 96mm muzzle forward replaceable rear bush. So can run across multi barrels and cals.

Delta .243 to 300winMag 335 grams. 7" long. 2" over barrel. Same rear bush system. 

All feature modern mono-core design. Complex design designed in 3d and made on high quality machine tools.

All successfully tested for accuracy, durability and sound suppression. 

We have used a high tech dB impulse meter from USA (as used by gemtech) to test our centrefire Suppressors with excellent results. Varying between 22dB and 27dB.

Which in turn gets us down typically to a hearing safe level of at or under 140dB level on a 16" barrel .308.

Material all imported aircraft grade super alloy ( duralumin ) by others.

All internals coated with Milspec hardened coating for abrasion resistant baffles and muzzle brake.

----------


## gimp

How come your beta is only for .243, no .260 etc? Same case/powder volume/pressure

----------


## veitnamcam

What happened to the Charlie ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

What kind of rate of fire can they withstand and what's the maximum barrel diameter for the over barrel?

----------


## ARVOindustries

Charlie got left behind! My brother is Charlie. So I left him out of the names! Ha ha.
Dia 21 barrel max. 

ARVO are designed for bolt action rifles as are 100% alloy construction.

We will bring out an AR can later. 

Bravo can handle 260 but looses some of effective suppression. So we want shooter to be happy with suppression.

----------


## Beetroot

What does adding a suppressor do to accuracy generally?
Does it improve, decrease or not change it on the whole?
Or is any of these three outcomes possible?

----------


## ARVOindustries

The have found that they closed up groups on our test rifles. 
As mentioned earlier we also found the bullet speed increases 30-50 ft/sec.
And ARVO typical POI change from intial setup, with and without suppressor was less than 2 ". Normally up and down.

----------


## jakewire

Define safe loads please.

----------


## ARVOindustries

Hi JW,

A little bit of a subjective comment from me...Safe loads..
I am not an expert on reloading.  But massive amounts heat and aluminum are not common friends.  
We have comfortably tested 300 Win Mag with speeds of 3250fps on 165gr. Approx 75 grains of powder.

We quantity volume tested 223 and 308 factory loads to 1000 shot count, with no signs of damage to the tube, some minimal wear on the internals. 
But we shot them till the can radiated to 270 deg C. (not recommend) but was trying to make it fail, 120 shots inside of 40 minutes, not normal!

But I also know guys that burn barrels well inside of 1000 rounds, on very hot reloads. 

Regards,
Nick

----------


## tui_man2

Have had some of these here from arvo industries to try against others and try in general,

These suppressors come very nicely displayed in nice box, sticker, business card, and neoprene sleeve over the suppressor.

When sleeve removed it reveals a very nice looking well finished suppressor, looks good with its detailed end cap, engraving on the can an general finish is very good.

Been muzzle forward can with a little over barrel for the 2 point support its made to handle the knocks and stay in line. The rear bush is a flush finish witch looks smart also.

Had a nice wee small can that was made for 223 tested against a Roedale delta

Wight wise 
Roedale was 175
Arvo 225

Length 
Roedale 150mm
Arvo 120mm (15mm of this is over barrel)



This little unit was little ahead on the Roedale in suppression an overall finish is ahead as well.

Nick is on to a good thing here and is good to deal with also friendly and approachable, it's a hard time for the suppressor makers here in NZ with so many of them doing it and all different options, here's another can that ticks all boxes well  :Cool: 

This is photos of different unit but finish is to same standard







Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

Cool. Nice to see the Nz suppressor scene has moved forwards in the last couple of years

----------

